# White Poodle's Skin Color :)



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Most "white" poodles are technically cream with dark skin. White poodles with pink skin occur but are not so popular, probably because pink skin is very sensitive - tends to sunburn and is easily irritated by clippers.


----------



## 115669 (Aug 18, 2018)

Johanna said:


> Most "white" poodles are technically cream with dark skin. White poodles with pink skin occur but are not so popular, probably because pink skin is very sensitive - tends to sunburn and is easily irritated by clippers.


Ty for information. But i heard this: Some white poodles born with pink skin after they will get dark skin. So my questions : 
1 - Are poodles can born with dark skin?
2 - If we talk about pigments which skin color is better?
3- Is it possible pure snow white poodle ?


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I cannot remember what color the skin is in a newborn white puppy - I've almost always had blacks and browns. 

Dark skin is preferable. White (cream) show dogs who are clipped with a 40 blade actually tan on the clipped areas. This results in a beautiful contrast of skin to coat color.
Snow white? Depends upon what you mean. Most show breeders would select against a dog that is paper white with pink skin just because pink skin is so tender.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Why does the dog's skin color matter?? The health of the poodle and whether the personality of the poodle is right for you matters.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Johanna has already given you good information but I will add to it a little. True “white” would be like a parti colored poodle without spots. These are not desired at all because of the increase in deafness like with other white breeds (bull terriers, Dalmatians, etc). Their skin is very pink with usually small dark spots on it.

White poodles that you see in the show ring, and the majority of all white poodles are actually very light cream/apricot/red poodles (those colors all have the same color genes, some are just darker and some are lighter than others.)

For these very light cream/white dogs, the skin will be pink until it has been tanned by the sun. Dogs with better pigment will darken faster and better in the sun, in any areas that are shaved short. So if you want a white dog with dark skin when exposed to the sun, you definitely want to look for good pigment. It can be hard to find too so really look around if it is important to you.

My girl has decent pigment, but not great. If I could change one thing about her, her pigment would be it. I will attach some pictures of her when she was first shaved out (very very pink) vs some more recently where she has darkened. We haven’t been outside a lot this summer because of the heat so she would be darker if she actually spent more time in the sun. Also, my girl looks white and is out of two white parents (her mom is a brilliant very white girl) but I would call her cream because she still has cream coloring in her ears. She is not as white as some of the white (cream) poodles you will see.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

As already stated, dark pigment is preferred. Look at this beautiful picture of CH Ale Kai Mikimoto on Fifth who is grandfather to Javelin and great-great grandfather to Frosty.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> As already stated, dark pigment is preferred. Look at this beautiful picture of CH Ale Kai Mikimoto on Fifth who is grandfather to Javelin and great-great grandfather to Frosty.


Mikimoto on Fifth is also in Lunas pedigree, I believe a little ways back on both sides. He was a very popular sire in his time and had a lot of influence on show poodles, and for good reason. He is so handsome!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, that's right, chinchillafuzzy! Luna has an outstanding pedigree.


----------



## 115669 (Aug 18, 2018)

Dogs4Life said:


> Why does the dog's skin color matter?? The health of the poodle and whether the personality of the poodle is right for you matters.


I dont care skin color. Just i wonder. Which one is normal and healthy.


----------



## 115669 (Aug 18, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Johanna has already given you good information but I will add to it a little. True “white” would be like a parti colored poodle without spots. These are not desired at all because of the increase in deafness like with other white breeds (bull terriers, Dalmatians, etc). Their skin is very pink with usually small dark spots on it.
> 
> White poodles that you see in the show ring, and the majority of all white poodles are actually very light cream/apricot/red poodles (those colors all have the same color genes, some are just darker and some are lighter than others.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for this important informations. There's just one point I don't understand. Are white, cream, apricot, red are same colors? I want to know more info about this. If u know 

Actually, I want to own a red Poodle. The red Poodles look really good. But there are many questions in my mind. I know the story of the production of Red Poddles. But I do not understand. Can you say something about this? I have some worries. Are there any physical or personal differences in the Red Poodles? Actually, it would be much better if I knew exactly how they were made. If there is no red Poodle in the world, how can it first appear? :alberteinstein: I apologize a bit silly questions, though. I want to learn something.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Arctic, the genetics of color have been discussed extensively of PF If you look at the forum menu bar you will see a link to a search tool. Just type in color genes or something comparable and you will get results that show you just about everything that can be known to answer your questions.


I am not sure that I understand the basis of your concerns about how red is produced or what might be "wrong" with red poodles as opposed to any other true color found in poodles. For a long time most poodles that showed outstandingly were whites and blacks, but there are great breeders producing poodles in the red/apricot color range such as PF members NOLA and Arreau who are earning champion titles. The one thing about red that you do need to know is that if you get a red it may not stay red. There is often color fading. 


Also be aware that merle is not found in true 100% poodles. It is linked to health issues including deafness, like the true (albino?) white.


----------



## 115669 (Aug 18, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Johanna has already given you good information but I will add to it a little. True “white” would be like a parti colored poodle without spots. These are not desired at all because of the increase in deafness like with other white breeds (bull terriers, Dalmatians, etc). Their skin is very pink with usually small dark spots on it.
> 
> White poodles that you see in the show ring, and the majority of all white poodles are actually very light cream/apricot/red poodles (those colors all have the same color genes, some are just darker and some are lighter than others.)
> 
> ...


I have more questions here  . I want to own a white Poodle. I never want to cut his hair. They look much nicer with their hairy state. (I never want cut any fur part)

My Questions:

*1 - If I never shave Poodles, is it a problem for their health? Because health is important to everything.*

Another issue is the skin color. At the beginning I want to say that I do not care about the skin color visually. What matters to me is healthy and normal. As you have told me, white Poodles have a pinkish skin when they are born. Over time they will have a darker skin with the effect of the sun.

Am i right?

*2- If I do not shave them, will the skin color change anyway?*

My main concern is that the tannig of the skin is in pieces.This is better for me if the whole body is a single color.

Finally 

*3 - Better color genes mean faster and better darkening, right?*


SORRY FOR MY BAD ENGLISH. Still i am studying.

All i want. White poodle with full white color and dark skin thats all. (I dont want albino for sure.Just as I see in some photographs, I mean the snow white ones.)


Edit------

https://tr.pinterest.com/pin/395402042259454408/?lp=true

*My main concern is, Is the dog you see in this picture just darkened with shaved areas, or is it everywhere? That's the only reason I'm concerned.*

IF U HAVE TIME ANSWER PLS


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Arctic.. said:


> chinchillafuzzy said:
> 
> 
> > Johanna has already given you good information but I will add to it a little. True “white” would be like a parti colored poodle without spots. These are not desired at all because of the increase in deafness like with other white breeds (bull terriers, Dalmatians, etc). Their skin is very pink with usually small dark spots on it.
> ...


Lots of questions here. I will try to answer them the best that I can. 

First, if you get a poodle and NEVER shave or clip the hair, you will be spending all day every day grooming that poodle. And at some point the hair is going to start breaking off and matting, no matter how much to take care of it. Not to mention how matted the feet and face will get and how unsanitary the rear will be if those areas are never shaved or trimmed down. Now you are perfectly welcome to keep a poodle in a long clip, but it must be scissored and trimmed down every 2 months or so, and in between grooming you will have to be vigilant about brushing. A poodle is NOT a breed that you can let grow forever without trimming, and you are in for a horrible surprise if you get one thinking that you can do that. I spend many many hours per week grooming my girl and she is half shaved, and her hair isn’t near as long as most show poodles yet. 

As to your next question, yes white poodles are born with pink skin which will darken with sun exposure. If you keep the hair long on your poodle, your poodle will not tan in the sun and will be pink at the skin. Then again you will never see the skin except for when you are brushing so it shouldn’t really matter what the skin color is if the hair is long. If you do not want the skin to tan in pieces you would need to keep the entire dog shaved very short until they have tanned all the way and then grow them out. This sounds like the opposite of what you actually want to do.

Question 3 - yes, better pigment (not directly related to the color genes of your poodle) will get you darker skin faster. You can have an ice white poodle (a very very light cream) who does not have good pigment and has a brown nose and won’t tan easily. So they are separate things.

The dog in the picture that you posted is only tan where you see the skin. If the poms and jacket were shaved down he would be pink underneath until he was in the sun for long enough to be tan. It is just like humans who tan. If you spend a lot of the time in the sun you will be more tan, if you do not then you won’t be. If you wear a swim suit while tanning, you will not be tan underneath. Hope you can understand and please do a TON more research on poodle grooming needs before considering getting one. Your plan of never cutting or shaving the hair will absolutely not work.


----------



## 115669 (Aug 18, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Lots of questions here. I will try to answer them the best that I can.
> 
> First, if you get a poodle and NEVER shave or clip the hair, you will be spending all day every day grooming that poodle. And at some point the hair is going to start breaking off and matting, no matter how much to take care of it. Not to mention how matted the feet and face will get and how unsanitary the rear will be if those areas are never shaved or trimmed down. Now you are perfectly welcome to keep a poodle in a long clip, but it must be scissored and trimmed down every 2 months or so, and in between grooming you will have to be vigilant about brushing. A poodle is NOT a breed that you can let grow forever without trimming, and you are in for a horrible surprise if you get one thinking that you can do that. I spend many many hours per week grooming my girl and she is half shaved, and her hair isn’t near as long as most show poodles yet.
> 
> ...


Really, thank you so much. I will consider this information.


----------



## 115669 (Aug 18, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Lots of questions here. I will try to answer them the best that I can.
> 
> First, if you get a poodle and NEVER shave or clip the hair, you will be spending all day every day grooming that poodle. And at some point the hair is going to start breaking off and matting, no matter how much to take care of it. Not to mention how matted the feet and face will get and how unsanitary the rear will be if those areas are never shaved or trimmed down. Now you are perfectly welcome to keep a poodle in a long clip, but it must be scissored and trimmed down every 2 months or so, and in between grooming you will have to be vigilant about brushing. A poodle is NOT a breed that you can let grow forever without trimming, and you are in for a horrible surprise if you get one thinking that you can do that. I spend many many hours per week grooming my girl and she is half shaved, and her hair isn’t near as long as most show poodles yet.
> 
> ...


http://i66.tinypic.com/e9hwtz.jpg

http://i68.tinypic.com/5dor3c.jpg

http://i67.tinypic.com/b87a4p.jpg


These Poodles look pretty good. I want to have a red Poodle like the first picture. I'm just afraid of their color fading. Anyway. *Are these Poodles shaved or just cut short?* Like the first picture, Poodles fit me. Look, I really want to be friends with the Poodles. But I love their curly fur. I ask too many questions, but I am trying to learn something.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

All of those pictures are poodles that have been shaved down. If you let the hair continue to grow without ever trimming or shaving it will be so long, nothing like those pictures.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If you like curly hair then they can air dry after baths which is what it looks like was done in that first picture. But chinchilla is correct that those dogs were all clippered very short. Keeping them from matting is really important since mats can become really painful to them. Think about what it is like to comb tangles out of your own hair and multiply many times over since we only have comb-able hair on our heads.


And please don't apologize for asking questions. I am forever telling my students that the only questions that are stupid are the ones burning in their brains that they never ask out of fear or embarrassment.


----------

